# weird



## sadpanda (Jul 15, 2005)

well... this guy has been bugging me on the net for a while to meet up with him... he recently moved here and doesn't know anyone, and i felt bad for him but i didn't really know him all that well (who knows right... the internet makes lying about yourself too easy), and the anxiety didn't really make me too keen on it either... but today i was in a weird mood and feeling kind of claustrophobic in my apartment... and he asked me again... so i said **** it and met up with him... it was kinda cool, we grabbed a bite and he came back to my place and we chilled and had a few drinks and talked about whatever... i was pretty nervous at first but i managed to relax and act relatively like myself  so maybe now i have someone new to hang out with heheh...

now if only "he" was a "she" *sigh*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sadpanda,

Cool. You took a big risk, though. I don't think I could have done something like that. Just be careful.


----------



## sadpanda (Jul 15, 2005)

i know hahah... well i met him somewhere public... and i've talked to him quite a bit online, i was almost 100% sure he was genuine... and then when we met, he was a really normal guy, and none of my alarms went off... it's not like me at all tho hahah ;P usually i'm the one saying "no don't meet them, it never goes well, they might be a crazy person"


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I'm glad it went well. It's always nice to make new friends.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I think it's great! I don't see anything wrong with meeting people you have "Met" on line as long as it's in a public place, I've heard horror stories but, I've also heard wonderful happy endings sort to speak.............
I would have thought twice about bringing someone home, unlesss I let someone else know about it first. But I understand.


----------



## sadpanda (Jul 15, 2005)

yeah... but it's also a little different for a guy... a girl bringing a guy home that she just met off the net is a definite no-no... but for me, what's he gonna do, right? nothin here worth the risk to steal... and i'm a big guy (6'3, 240lbs), he's a smallish guy


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm sorry, I was going by your picture;-) Good thing I wasn't judging your font eh;-)))


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

sadpanda said:


> and i'm a big guy (6'3, 240lbs)


Wow, you are a big guy! I always feel so small next to tall people. I'm only 5'2".


----------



## sadpanda (Jul 15, 2005)

while we're on the subject, here's a horror story you've probably all heard... i don't remember exactly how it goes but i'll do my best 

a girl meets a guy online, on a dating site. they start messaging... she lies about her name to him, she figures it's safer that way. over time things start to get very heated between them... until they can't wait anymore, and they make the decision to meet. they arrange to meet at a hotel.

she gets there first, and decides to surprise her lover... she strips down and puts on her sexiest lingerie, covers the bed with flower petals and climbs in to wait... finally he arrives... she beckons him into the room... and whispers for him to turn on the light so she can finally see him... *click*

"DAD????????" :afr :fall


----------



## sadpanda (Jul 15, 2005)

hema said:


> I'm sorry, I was going by your picture;-) Good thing I wasn't judging your font eh;-)))


my font?? :con


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

sadpanda said:


> while we're on the subject, here's a horror story you've probably all heard... i don't remember exactly how it goes but i'll do my best
> 
> a girl meets a guy online, on a dating site. they start messaging... she lies about her name to him, she figures it's safer that way. over time things start to get very heated between them... until they can't wait anymore, and they make the decision to meet. they arrange to meet at a hotel.
> 
> ...


OMG, that's awful! :lol


----------



## sadpanda (Jul 15, 2005)

glittergaze said:


> sadpanda said:
> 
> 
> > and i'm a big guy (6'3, 240lbs)
> ...


hahah... does that bother you? most girls tell me they feel safer around big guys... especially since they know i'm just a big teddy bear, but strangers looking for trouble don't 

most girls also say they wouldn't want to date someone smaller than them, which opens things up a bit for me ;P


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

sadpanda said:


> glittergaze said:
> 
> 
> > sadpanda said:
> ...


No, it doesn't really bother me. It just makes me feel tiny. Yeah, I've almost always liked bigger guys too. They do make you feel safer most of the time. (There was one really scary bigger guy years ago, but he's been out of my life a long time now.) My husband isn't huge, but he's bigger than me (he's about 5'10"), so I'm happy.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

99.99 percent of the men I (almost wrote married, that would be wild!) dated.....Were over 6.......I dont' discriminate on height........But typically the men I date are a minimum of 6 Ft.......


----------

